# EV Conversion of a 96 Saturn SL2



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

there have been MANY saturn conversions, though no auto trannys that I know of ... Do a search on EValbum.com for saturn or look throught the garage section here. Hell, even a google search of "electric saturn" should turn up a video/site or two. Now on the other hand, if you have the car, getting a used manual tranny should cost you next to nothing and you'll have to take the old one out anyway as you start your conversion. Don't worry about the clutch, go clutchless. Just make sure you get all the parts to bolt the shifter in place.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have an SL1 manual tranny in (slow) progress....

I wouldn't recommend using an auto transmission though. You can swap to a manual fairly easily if you have access to a donor car in a wrecking yard.

Other than the transmission, it will make a great conversion.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

there was a HUGE discussion regarding "why automatic trannies wont work", but apparently someone went and bought the flat track kit and did it anyways.

do a search and expect to spend a while reading all the posts

I believe that his last post went something to the effect of NEENER NEENRER NEENER as he drove off into the sunset.

You decide if it is worth the effort, but for me there be either a C4 or powerslide in my future.


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

I do not recommend the automatic, very inefficient and very hard to do.
BTW I do not often use the word 'very'.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sure it could be done, I just don't think its worth the added trouble and lost efficiency. You can get a manual transaxle for a saturn for $50 depending on how many wrecking yards there are near you. Its not hard to swap a transmission car, here is a link to a good tech article on the auto to manual swap.

http://www.differentracing.com/tech_articles/tranny_swap.html


----------

